# Happy birthday Oso!



## justine.diaz (Nov 14, 2015)

My little man, not so little turn 8.
























Cake and a birthday hike! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy # 8 Oso. Looks like you had a great day and a beautiful hike.


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

:birthday:

*Happy 8th Birthday* to the very handsome Oso!! Hope you get lots of birthday spoiling!!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Happy Birthday Oso!


----------



## Snowmyst (Feb 21, 2015)

Happy birthday Oso! Nice looking guy.


----------



## Shepherd Mom (Aug 30, 2010)

Happy Birthday Oso. Yummy looking cake and very dapper in that hat  And a hike too, what a great day and I know you deserved it!!! Thanks for sharing your special day with us.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

happy birthday handsome fella, and he looks so happy


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

What a nice looking happy boy. Happy Birthday, Oso!

Lynn & Traveler


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Happy Birthday Oso! Great pics!


----------

